# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành >  Dự án cam kết mua lại từ cđt

## nganmai68

AB Group xin khẳng định:
+ Bàn giao full nội thất tiêu chuẩn 5* (chi tiết trong từng chiếc đũa).
+ Với 100% căn hộ view biển có thể lấy trọn sinh khí từ biển vào tất cả không gian bên trong. Giúp 100% căn hộ thông thoáng cả mặt trước và mặt sau.
+ 100% căn hộ có ban công rất rộng khách hàng có thể tận dụng không gian ngắm biển 1 cách trọn vẹn.
+ Vận hành theo tiêu chuẩn 5* Quốc tế.
+ Chuỗi bất động sản: Anantara Mũi Né Resort & Spa ở Mũi Né; Nam Nghi Resort (Phú Quốc).
+ Cam kết doanh thu 100%/10 năm, từ năm thứ 11 chia theo 80: 20.
+ Chủ đầu tư cam kết mua lại sau 5 năm với cam kết tăng 10%.
+ Sở hữu và trao đổi 15 đêm nghỉ dưỡng trong hệ thống Resort 5* của tập đoàn A&B Group.
+ Ngân hàng HD Bank hỗ trợ 70% giá trị căn hộ, phát hành chứng thư bảo lãnh từng căn.
THEM THÔNG TIN 0937.973.475

----------

